# Samsung phone warning



## NorthernRedneck

This is Gert van der Merwe,, another victim of a Samsung phone.  The phone didn't explode, but his wife dicovered his password.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> This is Gert van der Merwe,, another victim of a Samsung phone.  The phone didn't explode, but his wife dicovered his password.



:th_lmao:


----------

